# Signature III



## SkeenRider (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hat hier schon Jemand das neue Signature III?
Die Rahmen haben neue hydrogeformte Rohrsätze. Die Sitzrohrlängen sind ca. 2cm kürzer für längere Variostützen. Der Radstand würde verlängert und der Hinterbau hat jetzt Booststandart ( Bereifung bis 2,6") . Die Befestigung für den Umwwerfer ist jetzt optimal für eine cleanere Optik.

In RAW sieht es sehr gut aus. Was haltet ihr von dem Bike?


----------



## beat82 (9. Juli 2019)

Das wird mein nächstes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (10. Juli 2019)




----------



## Shonzo (11. Juli 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> hat hier schon Jemand das neue Signature I



Hatte Kontakt, warte aber noch auf ein Angebot.


----------



## LoneRadler (13. Juli 2019)

Da mein Canyon Spectral AL jetzt schon bald ins 5. Jahr geht und ich damals schon mit einem Transalp geliebäugelt habe, wäre das natürlich eine Option. 

Bin gespannt, wann es im Konfigurator zur Verfügung steht, weil derzeit gibt's das Rad ja nur in vorgefertigten Optionen mit weniger Auswahlmöglichkeiten ...


Nachtrag: Der Konfigurator sollte laut Transalp demänchst auch für das Signature III zur Verfügung stehen. 2020 kann es dann sein, dass mein Geldbörserl glüht. 

Vielleicht gibts dann ja auch schon die ersten Erfahrungsberichte ...


----------



## LoneRadler (22. Juli 2019)

Das Transalp 3 steht ab sofort im Konfigurator zur Verfügung!!!


----------



## p100473 (25. Oktober 2019)

kennt jemand das ungefähre Gewicht vom Signature III? Sehe es auf der homepage nicht.
Sieht sonst aber gut aus und rel. preiswert. 

Hat das bike schon jemand im Einsatz gehabt? 
Wie lässt es sich länger auf dem Rucksack tragen?


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (26. Oktober 2019)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz unten.


----------



## p100473 (25. Dezember 2019)

Gibt's etwas Neues vom Signature III?
Für mich wäre es das AM 27,5 LTD mit 2x12 XT . Boost Standard 2.6" und dann nur 12.9 kg für 3.200 Eu. Kaum zu glauben. Und das ohne Carbon Rahmen und ohne Carbon Felgen.

Das Canyon Neuron in Spitzenausführung hat dann zwar unter 12 kg, aber ich blättere stolze 6.000 Eu auf die Theke.... und natürlich 1x12.

Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit 2x12. Kann ich statt des Kettenblattes mit 26 Z. auch kleineres montieren wie bei 2x11? Ein bike von mir fahre ich mit 20/42 und das ist für Alp X bergauf genial zu treten. M.E. besser als alle 1x12 Eagles. 
Aber da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung.

Auf dem Markt gibts ja kaum 27.5 Fullies mit 2 fach Schaltung. Alles nur noch bike Park Bollerer.


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (26. Dezember 2019)

Du wirst sicherlich im Bereich Schaltungen eher eine Antwort kriegen.


----------



## streblov (28. Dezember 2019)

Das Signature III steht bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Will-Haben-Liste. Allerdings traue ich den Geometrieangaben auf der Webseite nicht so ganz. Ich hab das TRANSALP SIGNATURE III X12 AM BOOST 17,5 und das TRANSALP SIGNATURE III X12 ED BOOST 17,5 mal "nachgebaut":




Beim AM stimmt der Radstand nicht. Herstellerangabe ist 1206, ich komme auf 1194. Dann gibt’s noch ein kleine Abweichung bei der Gabeleinbaulänge (532 vs 535).





Beim ED stimmt die Gabeleinbaulänge nicht. Herstellerangabe ist 552, ich komme auf 541 (was zu kurz ist für eine 160er Gabel). Dann gibt’s noch ein kleine Abweichung beim Radstand (1208 vs 1206).

 

Was mMn auch nicht sein kann, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das AM und das ED den gleichen Rahmen und lediglich unterschiedliche Umlenkhebel haben: Wenn der Lenkwinkel durch den Einbau einer 20 mm längeren Gabel ca. 0,9 Grad flacher wird, dann muss auch der Sitzwinkel um den gleichen Betrag flacher werden. Der Lenkwinkel des ED ist um ein Grad flacher als der des AM, so weit so gut. Beide haben jedoch laut Hersteller den gleichen Sitzwinkel. Das kann (bei gleichem Rahmen) nicht sein.

Hat hier jemand eine schlüssige Erklärung (ausser, dass die Herstellerangaben nicht korrekt sind)?

Links zu den Rahmengeometrien (klasse Tool):









						Bike Geometry Calculator
					

Web app made for recording and comparing bike fits and frame geometries.



					www.bikegeocalc.com
				












						Bike Geometry Calculator
					

Web app made for recording and comparing bike fits and frame geometries.



					www.bikegeocalc.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliege1 (5. Januar 2020)

p100473 schrieb:


> Hat das bike schon jemand im Einsatz gehabt?
> Wie lässt es sich länger auf dem Rucksack tragen?


Ich bin es bei einem Testament in Stromberg auf dem Flowtrail gefahren. Wenn ich mal die das etwas unterschiedliche Set-up in Betracht zieht, fährt es sich wie das Signature II.
Zum Tragen kann ich nichts sagen, hatte selbst mein II noch nicht länger auf dem Rücken.


----------



## Shonzo (5. Januar 2020)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal die das etwas unterschiedliche Set-up in Betracht zieht, fährt es sich wie das Signature II.



Ist das gut oder schlecht? Bin auf der Suche nach einem potenten Tourenbike mit 27.5+ und 1x12.


----------



## fliege1 (5. Januar 2020)

Ich fahre das Sig. II als Tourenrad mit Traileinlagen bis S2-S3. Federweg vorn 160 hinten 140mm. Mittlerweile auch 1x12. Mir taugt es sehr gut, lässt sich gut den Berg hochtreiben und geht gut runter.


----------



## Trashguard (22. Januar 2020)

Servus Siggi-Fahrer,

bei der Suche nach einem neuen Enduro bin ich nun zum wiederholten Male bei Transalp gelandet.

Alu, außenverlegte Züge, BSA, Möglichkeit eines Umwerfers!, guter Konfigurator, kleine, unaufdringliche Firma,...

Mit dem Update auf das Signature III sind alle (vor allem optische) Gründe verschwunden, die mich beim 2er noch gestört haben.

Gibt es hier Leute, die beurteilen können, inwieweit das Fully auch die etwas härtere Gangart verkraftet, gerade auch bei Fahrern 90 kg plus?

Natürlich ist es keine reinrassige Bikepark-Maschine a la Nicolai G1 und Co., aber Transalp deklariert es ja offiziell als "Enduro", wobei der Begriff bekanntermaßen schwammig und interpretierbar ist.

Bin halt etwas skeptisch, weil der Rahmen ja als 140er und 160er (früher glaube ich auch als 120er) aufgebaut werden kann. Da kann natürlich der Gedanke aufkommen, ob er als 120er über- und als 160er möglicherweise unterdimensioniert sein könnte.

Wie gesagt, der Fokus bei dem Teil liegt sicherlich auf der Tour, aber wenn jemand positive Erfahrungen im "robusten Bergab" teilen möchte, wäre ich beruhigt(er).

Dank und Gruß!


----------



## Shonzo (22. Januar 2020)

_Se_


Trashguard schrieb:


> Bin halt etwas skeptisch, weil der Rahmen ja als 140er und 160er (früher glaube ich auch als 120er) aufgebaut werden kann. Da kann natürlich der Gedanke aufkommen, ob er als 120er über- und als 160er möglicherweise unterdimensioniert sein könnte.



Bedeutet vermutlich rein gar nichts. Blake von GMBN zieht beispielsweise auch auf nem Fatbike mit 100mm an der Front hohe Jumps durch. Da steht auch nur Kat 3 bis 60cm drauf.

Einfach mal anrufen und fragen.


----------



## Trashguard (22. Januar 2020)

Klar, melde ich mich da. Aber eine "unabhängige" Einschätzung echter Anwender (und da meine ich jetzt auch nicht die "Bike" mit "sehr gut"-Urteil) wäre mir eben willkommen. Ich weiß, dass es Leute gibt, die mit nem Hardtail krassere Dinge fahren können, als ich mit nem 200er Downhiller. Mir geht es um eine grobe Richtung, was das Siggi eben kann und was nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (22. Januar 2020)

Was bringt Dir das, wenn ein, zwei Leute schreiben: ja hält Drops bis 2m aus oder auch nicht? Gar nichts, wirst Du keine statistisch belegbaren Ergebnisse draus ableiten können. Probier es selber aus.


----------



## streblov (23. Februar 2020)

Nachfolgend ein paar Informationen und Bilder zu meinem Transalp Signature 3 ED. Das Bike kam sehr gut verpackt an und war schnell aufgebaut. Der Rahmen ist wirklich sehr schön geschweisst. In 17,5 Zoll wiegt das Rad 13,24 kg (ohne Griffe und Pedale).

  
  
  
  

Klasse ist, dass man das Bike individuell konfigurieren kann. Bei mir z.B. der Rahmen in Alu raw, der kurze 40 mm Vorbau oder die EX-1501 Laufräder. Einfach bei Transalp anrufen. Die sind dort sehr flexibel und hilfsbereit.

Ich hab die Geometrie nachgemessen und komme auf folgende Werte:

Kettenstrebe 438 mm
Oberrohr 620 mm
Reach 445 mm
Stack 591 mm
Radstand 1211 mm
Lenkwinkel 65,3 Grad
Sitzwinkel (tatsächlich) 72,4 Grad
Achshöhe 361 mm
Tretlagerhöhe 362 mm
BB offset +1 mm

Der Dämpfer hat den Tune: Rebound: M, Compression: L3 (offen, softe Dämpfung), S (softe Plattform), LF 380 (Auslösehärte geschlossen)
(siehe auch https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-rs-monarch-tune-tabelle.771721/)

Der Hinterbau ist ziemlich linear, hat 167 mm Federweg und eine Übersetzung von 3:1.



So, jetzt steht nur noch der Praxistest aus. Mal sehen, wie der Hinterbau die ruppigen Trailpassagen im bayrischen Oberland verkraftet. Werde berichten.


----------



## Slow (23. Februar 2020)

Sehr schick! 
Danke fuer die Info und die Bilder.
Viel Spass mit dem Bike und berichte gerne weiter.

Wie handhabt das Transalp mit RAW? Aufpreis gegen dem schwarz matt oder sogar Minderpreis?


----------



## chost (23. Februar 2020)

Sehr schön das Teil 
Viel Spaß damit 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## streblov (23. Februar 2020)

Slow schrieb:


> Wie handhabt das Transalp mit RAW? Aufpreis gegen dem schwarz matt oder sogar Minderpreis?



Raw kostet gleich viel wie schwarz eloxiert, also kein Aufpreis.


----------



## LoneRadler (2. März 2020)

Ja, das Raw hat schon was. Das Signature III gefällt mir gut!

Blöd, dass mein Canyon Spectral AL noch zu gut funktioniert.


----------



## streblov (17. März 2020)

Noch zwei Details zu Cockpit und Rahmen:

Wenn man die MT5 Bremshebel "richtig" montiert (d.h. so, dass man nur mit einem Finger bremst), ist der Abstand zwischen Griff und Bremshebelschelle ca. 4-4,5 cm. Mit dem Magura ShiftMix rechts ist dann der Abstand zum Schalthebel zu gross.





Lösen lässt sich das Problem dadurch, dass man den ShiftMix rechts auf der linken Seite montiert. Das passt dann perfekt mit dem BikeYoke Trigger zusammen:





Auf der rechten Seite wird der Schalthebel dann an die BikeYoke Schelle montiert: 





Das ist dann aber noch nicht optimal, da der Schalthebel an die Bremse anstösst und relativ steil steht. Besser wird das, wenn man rechts einen Magura Shiftmix links verwendet:





Der zusätzlich ShiftMix links wurde übrigens kostenlos von Transalp nachgeliefert  

Ein weiteres nettes Detail an meinem M-Rahmen ist, dass man den Flaschenhalter auch tiefer montieren kann (d.h. nicht nur bei 1 und 2, sondern auch bei 2 und 3) und somit größere Flaschen (und Piggyback Dämpfer) fahren kann:


----------



## streblov (17. März 2020)

Hier jetzt endlich der erste Fahrbericht. Zum Vergleich ziehe ich hier teilweise mein 2017er Canyon Strive (mit 180mm Lyrik und RockShox Monarch Plus RC3) heran.

Geometrie und Cockpit passen inzwischen perfekt. Das Signature hat ja einen vergleichsweise hohes Tretlager und (dadurch) auch einen geringen Stack. Deshalb hatte ich den Vorbau mit 2 Spacern á 10 mm sowie den Lenker mit 25 mm Rise geordert. Das war mir dann aber immer noch ein bisserl zu tief. Hatte vergessen, dass ich mit einem 40er Vorbau im Gegensatz zu einem 60er Vorbau noch mal gut 8 mm Höhe verliere. Deshalb hab ich den Lenker gegen einen mit 35 mm Rise getauscht.

Das Signature tritt sich leicht und geht gut bergauf, jedoch auch nicht deutlich besser als das Strive (im Uphill Mode und mit ForkDropper). Im technischen Trail (Wurzelpassagen) hab ich bislang keinen grossen Unterschied zum Strive gemerkt. Auch schnelle ruppige Passagen inkl. Kicker bis ca. 60 cm gingen sehr gut. Die 160er Pike ist natürlich nicht ganz so plüschig wie die 180er Lyrik. Der Hinterbau hat auch alles brav geschluckt. Der Dämpfer wurde von Transalp auf mein Gewicht (87,5 kg ohne Klamotten) mittels 3 Tokens angepasst (ohne Aufpreis). Vorne hab ich 25% SAG gefahren, hinten 30%. Bei der Gabel hab ich den Federweg voll genutzt, beim Dämpfer zu ca. 90%. Vorne muss also noch etwas mehr Luft rein und/oder ein Token (zwei wurden mitgeliefert). Die Bremse ist sehr gut zu dosieren und packt ordentlich zu. Die BikeYoke Sattelstütze ist top, nie wieder Reverb! Der Continental Baron 2,6er hat ordentlich Grip, wiegt aber auch 950g.

Nach insgesamt 1700 Tiefenmetern ist mein erster Eindruck sehr positiv. Allerdings bin ich bislang auch eher S1/S2 gefahren. Bin gespannt, wie sich das Radl in schwierigeren S3/S3+ Passagen und in ganz engen Spitzkehren verhält.


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (17. März 2020)

streblov schrieb:


> Ein weiteres nettes Detail an meinem M-Rahmen ist, dass man den Flaschenhalter auch tiefer montieren kann (d.h. nicht nur bei 1 und 2, sondern auch bei 2 und 3) und somit größere Flaschen (und Piggyback Dämpfer) fahren kann:


Ja die Jungs von Transalp denken schon mit. M. A. sind bei vielen Bikes die Flaschenhalter viel zu hoch, da passt nur eine Miniflasche rein. Bei meinem 2018 XL Rahmen passt schon in die normale Aufnahme eine 1L PET Flasche rein. Besten Dank für den Tip mit der untersten Posi. Falls es wieder so einen heißen Sommer gibt, kann man da ja noch etwas aufrüsten.
Ansonsten schöner Erfahrungsbericht. ?


----------



## Shonzo (12. April 2020)

streblov schrieb:


> Wenn man die MT5 Bremshebel "richtig" montiert (d.h. so, dass man nur mit einem Finger bremst), ist der Abstand zwischen Griff und Bremshebelschelle ca. 4-4,5 cm. Mit dem Magura ShiftMix rechts ist dann der Abstand zum Schalthebel zu gross.



Der 0815 Hebel ist ja auch für 2 Finger gedacht.
Bin mit denen überhaupt nicht warm geworden.

Man kann für uverschämt viel Geld umrüsten:








						1-Finger Bremshebel HC für MT5
					

Features - Magura 1-Finger Bremshebel HC für MT5     Stark geschwungen und dadurch leicht mit 1 oder 2 Fingern zu bedienen   Mit Griffweitenverstellung   Abgerundete Kanten auf der Rückseite schützen Finger vor...




					www.bike-discount.de
				



Sollte Magura m.M. nach ab Werk verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streblov (12. April 2020)

So, wie ich die MT5 Hebel montiert habe, finde ich sie echt gut. An meinen anderen Rädern fahre ich SLX Hebel, die ich noch einen Tick besser finde. Wäre ich mit den MT5 Hebeln nicht klar gekommen, hätte ich SLX Hebel verbaut.


----------



## Shonzo (12. April 2020)

streblov schrieb:


> So, wie ich die MT5 Hebel montiert habe, finde ich sie echt gut. An meinen anderen Rädern fahre ich SLX Hebel, die ich noch einen Tick besser finde. Wäre ich mit den MT5 Hebeln nicht klar gekommen, hätte ich SLX Hebel verbaut.



Bis auf die Tatsache das du sie zu weit nach innen setzen musstest und dann Probleme mit dem Shifter hast. Die HC Hebel machen die Bremshebel zu dem, was sie eigentlich ab Werk sein müssten.
Was sich Magura dabei gedacht hat konnte bisher niemand erklären.


----------



## streblov (12. April 2020)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Bis auf die Tatsache das du sie zu weit nach innen setzen musstest und dann Probleme mit dem Shifter hast.


Die Probleme habe ich nicht (mehr), da ich die beiden ShiftMix vertauscht habe. Es passt alles perfekt.


----------



## ulles (12. April 2020)

streblov schrieb:


> Die Probleme habe ich nicht (mehr), da ich die beiden ShiftMix vertauscht habe. Es passt alles perfekt.


So wird aus Shitmix Shiftmix ??


----------



## All_mtn (13. April 2020)

Servus, 

welche Gabeln kann man denn an den Signature III Rahmen verbauen ?
Angenommen man ordert den Rahmen mit 120mm Umlenkwippe wie kann der Federweg an der Front gestaltet werden ? Passt da alles von 120-150mm ?


----------



## streblov (13. April 2020)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> welche Gabeln kann man denn an den Signature III Rahmen verbauen ?
> Angenommen man ordert den Rahmen mit 120mm Umlenkwippe wie kann der Federweg an der Front gestaltet werden ? Passt da alles von 120-150mm ?



Prinzipiell kannst alles verbauen, Geo verändert sich halt. Pro cm mehr Gabelfederweg wird Lenk- & Sitzwinkel ein halbes Grad flacher und das Tretlager ca. 3,5 mm höher.


			geometryCalc


----------



## streblov (28. April 2020)

Inzwischen hab ich das richtige Setup für Gabel und Dämpfer gefunden und damit geht das Transalp richtig gut durch die Trails. Gefühlt bin ich damit schon schneller als mit dem Strive. In der Gabel hab ich nen Sylodyn Token verbaut. Mit dem hab ich im mittleren Federwegsbereich mehr Support.


  
Mehr zu Sylodyn hier: 




__





						Formula NEOPOS Austausch-Thread
					

Und wenn das dann zu viel sein sollte, kann man den Neopos ja auch noch zweiteilen. Das sollte sogar schon mit ner Schere gehen.  Dazu CS: „...ein Kürzen der Neopos sollte materialseitig kein Problem darstellen, dies könnte deren Performance jedoch deutlich beeinflussen. Da dies ein...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Und hier noch ein Video mit dem Transalp auf einem meiner Hometrails:


----------



## cmrlaguna (11. Juni 2020)

Was neues für die Frau ! Heute aufgebaut .


----------



## wenus (13. Juni 2020)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Was neues für die Frau ! Heute aufgebaut .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1063181
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1063183


Das habe ich jetzt auch die nächsten 4 Wochen vor. Hast du mal gewogen ? Welche Rahmengröße ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (13. Juni 2020)

Rahmen ist ein 16 Zoll . Frau ist 165cm groß .
Gewicht ist eigentlich egal , dürfte aufgrund der Komponenten aber bei unter 13 kg liegen.


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (13. Juni 2020)

Ich habe ein 2018er (das orange weiter oben), XL Rahmen: 12,9 KG mit Pedalen.


----------



## wenus (13. Juni 2020)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Rahmen ist ein 16 Zoll . Frau ist 165cm groß .
> Gewicht ist eigentlich egal , dürfte aufgrund der Komponenten aber bei unter 13 kg liegen.


Meine ist 161cm, auch der 16er Rahmen.

Für mich ist das Gewicht schon wichtig. Meinst du, du kannst es mal wiegen für mich ? Und hast du vielleicht sogar eine Komponenten-Liste ?


----------



## cmrlaguna (13. Juni 2020)

Ich schau Morgen mal wegen Gewicht. 
Teile: 160er Pike, 1500gr Laufräder, Ritchey 760er Carbon Lenker mit Ergon Griffen , 60mm RaceFace Atlas Vorbau, STX Bremsen mit 180er XT Scheiben, XTR Shifter ( 11 Fach), XTR Kurbel (mit ovalen 30er absolut Black Kettenblatt) und Innenlager, XT Schaltwerk, SunRace 11-50 Kassette, bikeyoke 125mm Sattelstüte, Ergon Sattel, HT Pedale, Reifen RockRazor und HansDampf 2.4 Tubeless. Ich denke das war alles. 
Warum ist das Gewicht wichtig? Viel leichteren Rahmen mit 140-160mm wirst du nicht finden. Ihrer hat übrigens 140mm.


----------



## wenus (13. Juni 2020)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ich schau Morgen mal wegen Gewicht.
> Teile: 160er Pike, 1500gr Laufräder, Ritchey 760er Carbon Lenker mit Ergon Griffen , 60mm RaceFace Atlas Vorbau, STX Bremsen mit 180er XT Scheiben, XTR Shifter ( 11 Fach), XTR Kurbel (mit ovalen 30er absolut Black Kettenblatt) und Innenlager, XT Schaltwerk, SunRace 11-50 Kassette, bikeyoke 125mm Sattelstüte, Ergon Sattel, HT Pedale, Reifen RockRazor und HansDampf 2.4 Tubeless. Ich denke das war alles.
> Warum ist das Gewicht wichtig? Viel leichteren Rahmen mit 140-160mm wirst du nicht finden. Ihrer hat übrigens 140mm.


Sie ist nicht besonders schwer, und da wäre es schon schön, wenn das Bike weniger als 12,5kg wiegen würde. Ich habe noch ein Liteville 301 2001er Baujahr da, das Bau ich mir gerade zurück auf “Marathon” Bike, hat gewogen 13kg, jetzt bin ich fast wieder bei 12kg, und das ist vom Fahrspass ein Riesenunterschied. Nichtmal so am Berg, eher auf den flowingen Trails.
Gewichtsmässig sind meiner Meinung nach die Bikerahmen eher schlechter geworden.
Wäre cool wenn du wiegen könntest.


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. Juni 2020)

Moin
Ich habe gerade gewogen ( mit Personenwaage ! )
12,9 kg ! Ich denke für ein kleines 27,5er Enduro kein schlechter Wert. Man könnte noch was mit einer anderen Kassette und Carbon Kurbel sparen , aber ob das nötig ist.
Es kommt ja nicht nur auf Gewicht an . Sitzposition , Geometrie und Fahrverhalten spielen da auch eine große Rolle.
Und da sind die aktuellen Rahmen / Bikes klar im Vorteil.
Ich habe Freunde , die meinten ihr neues Bike im Winter zu schonen und sind dann einmal mit dem alten gefahren. Trotz teilweise 2 kg leichter, stehen die Dinger jetzt im Keller oder sind verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wenus (14. Juni 2020)

Danke, cmrlaguna.

Alles richtig was du schreibst, nur beim Gewicht bin ich anderer Meinung. 2kg Mehrgewicht ist ein anderes Fahrrad bei gleicher Geometrie. Meiner Meinung nach werden die neuen Bikes immer mehr Richtung Abfahrt optimiert. Aber die wenigsten Fahrer reizen das auch wirklich aus. Außerdem werden immer mehr Optionen reingebaut (Möglichkeit für größere, breitere Reifen, ...), die meistens für eine Tourenbike nicht gebraucht werden.
Nochmal vielen Dank, ich werden sobald fertig, über den Aufbau berichten.


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. Juni 2020)

Wir reden hier aber nun mal von einem Enduro und Bikepark tauglichen Rahmen. Unter 3 kg ist doch sehr gut.
Wo sollen denn die 2 kg herkommen ? Außer du nimmst die 120er Wippe und verbaust zB eine SID Gabel. Dazu eine XX1 Komplett Schaltung und eine normale Sattelstütze.
Geht auch. Meine Frau ist in einem Alter ( ich übrigens auch ) da fahren andere schon länger E_Bike .
Sie ist vorher den Summitrider gefahren und war jetzt auf den ersten Touren begeistert. 
Selbst an steilen Anstiegen fand sie das Fahrverhalten besser. Vom Gewicht hat sie nichts gesagt , nur wie schön sich das Bike fahren würde. 
Sie fährt den Dämpfer immer offen und das Bike wippt nicht. Deutlich besser als beim 2er vorher .


----------



## wenus (14. Juni 2020)

Die 2kg waren jetzt nicht auf deinen Aufbau bezogen. Ich wollte damit nur aussagen, daß bei einen Fahrrad 2kg Mehrgewicht ein ganz anderes Bike ist. Da hilft es dann auch nicht, wie manche hier immer propagieren, 2kg am Körpergewicht zu sparen. Beispiel : Mein 301 MK8 war in seinem AM-Aufbau 12,5kg schwer, ich bin 2018 ein MK14 (ich schätze vom Modeljahr 7 Jahre neuer), Gewicht 14,5kg am Gardasee Trails probegefahren. Ich hätte die Räder nicht tauschen wollen. Natürlich bin ich da kein Downhill probegefahren, hab ich auch nicht vor, und wenn doch würde ich mir eine anderes Bike kaufen. Verstehst du was ich meine ? Man schleppt unnötig Alu mit rum, nur damit irgendeiner vielleicht einmal Downhill damit fährt. Aber letztendlich ist es ja trotzdem ein Allmountain.
Achja : Der aktuelle Signature Rahmen wiegt bei mir 3366gr. inkl. Dämpfer. Das ist schon viel für die kleinste Größe. (der MK8 hat damals 2791gr zwei Nummern größer gewogen, und auch da hat es Leute gegeben, die sind damit Downhill gefahren)
Aber ich finde deinen Aufbau ja ganz gut, 500gr weniger wäre schön, aber ich muß zugeben, bei deiner Komponentenauswahl wird es schwierig. Und natürlich fährt der sich schön, ist ja trotzdem ein Top-Rad mit sehr guten Komponenten.


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. Juni 2020)

Klar wäre weniger Gewicht nicht schlecht, aber ich sage dennoch, man merkt es bei einer guten und passenden Geometrie weniger. Bei mtb-enduro wurden gerade Enduros um die 3500 € getestet und das leichteste lag bei 14,3 kg. Ohne Pedale! Die gehen aber trotzdem gut am Berg. Zudem, ohne eine gewisse Fitness, kann ein Bike noch so leicht sein und das hilft nicht. 
Mein Santa Hightower ist sicher sehr gut ausgestattet und hat den leichten Carbon Rahmen. Wiegt trotzdem 14kg knapp. Fährt sich aber um Welten besser in allen Bereichen, als früher mein Signature 2 mit knapp 12 kg. Gerade auch im Uphill. Aber egal, viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## wenus (14. Juni 2020)

Danke ich werde berichten. Dass das Bike bei meiner Kleinen gut ankommt, bin ich mir sicher, aktuell fährt sie noch mit meinen alten Bike Baujahr 2000 durch die Gegend. Und das ist vom Rahmen her auch noch zu groß.
Aber ich will mir trotzdem bischen Mühe geben, wenn ich schon die Zeit reinstecke. Ist irgendwie auch schon Hobby.


----------



## streblov (15. Juni 2020)

Thema Rahmengewicht: Mein Signature III ED in 17,5 Zoll (raw) hat ohne Laufräder und Griffe 8530g gewogen. Wenn ich jetzt alle angebauten Komponenten abziehe, komme ich auf ein Rahmengewicht (ohne Dämpfer & Steuersatz) von 2650g. Der 16 Zoll Rahmen dürfte nochmal 100g leichter sein. Natürlich jeweils ohne Pulverbeschichtung, die auch bis zu 200g Mehrgewicht ausmachen kann.

Edit: Korrigierte Rechnung hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/signature-iii.891424/post-16685622


----------



## wenus (15. Juni 2020)

streblov schrieb:


> Thema Rahmengewicht: Mein Signature III ED in 17,5 Zoll (raw) hat ohne Laufräder und Griffe 8530g gewogen. Wenn ich jetzt alle angebauten Komponenten abziehe, komme ich auf ein Rahmengewicht (ohne Dämpfer & Steuersatz) von 2650g. Der 16 Zoll Rahmen dürfte nochmal 100g leichter sein. Natürlich jeweils ohne Pulverbeschichtung, die auch bis zu 200g Mehrgewicht ausmachen kann.


Komisch, weißt du was der Dämpfer wiegt ?


----------



## wenus (15. Juni 2020)

612gr Dämpfer und Steuersatz ?


----------



## streblov (15. Juni 2020)

Monarch Debon Air RT3 200x57 wiegt 334g


----------



## wenus (15. Juni 2020)

Dan wiegt mein 16 Zoll Rahmen 3032gr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streblov (16. Juni 2020)

wenus schrieb:


> Dan wiegt mein 16 Zoll Rahmen 3032gr !


Laut Bike Magazin wiegt der Rahmen in 20 Zoll (schwarz eloxiert) 2906 g, meiner in 17,5 Zoll (raw) wiegt (rechnerisch) 2650 g. Da kann Dein Rahmen in 16 Zoll keine 3 kg wiegen. Da ist entweder Deine Waage seeehr ungenau oder die Pulverbeschichtung macht ca 500 g aus, was ich nicht glauben kann.

Edit: Korrigierte Rechnung hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/signature-iii.891424/post-16685622


----------



## wenus (19. Juni 2020)

Hab das Gewicht aber mit zwei verschiedenen Waagen ermittelt und passt ja irgendwie zum Gewicht und zur Komponentenauswahl von CMRLAGUNA. Und du hast wenn ich richtig verstehe das Bike komplett gewogen (ohne Laufräder,...) und dann die theoretischen Komponentengewichte abgezogen ? Und dann noch eine Zahl in der Bike Zeitung. Würde mich ja freuen, aber ich befürchte mein Gewicht stimmt schon so. Kannst du deine Rechnung noch nachvollziehen ? Willst du die Einzelgewichte mal hier reinschreiben ?


----------



## wenus (19. Juni 2020)

Ein möglicher Fehler z.B. schon  mal : Vielleicht hast du Steuerrohr gekürzt und in deiner Rechnung das vom Hersteller der Gabel angegebenes Gewicht ?


----------



## streblov (19. Juni 2020)

So, ich hab jetzt nochmal genauer gerechnet (und hoffentlich alle Fehler beseitigt) und lande bei 3056g:

*8530    Rad ohne Achsen LR, Pedale und Griffe*
-520    MT5 Bremse
-310    Lenker
-132    Vorbau
-1378    GX Antrieb mit Innenlager ohne Kassette
-64    Schaltzug & Hülle
-515    Divine Sattelstütze
-25    Triggy Remote
-13    BikeYoke Hebelschelle
-45    Schaltzug & Hülle
-30    BikeYoke Squeezy & Willy
-294    Sattel
-335    Dämpfer
-12    Dämpferbuchsen
-1843    Pike Gabel gekürzt
-100    Steuersatz
+78    Vorderachse
+64    Hinterachse
*3056    Rahmen (inkl. Schaltauge, Achse und Schrauben)*

Da passt dann eher zum Gewicht des Rahmens von wenus. Allerdings frage ich mich nun, was die Bike gemessen hat.


----------



## wenus (19. Juni 2020)

Danke streblov, 
das passt gut. Trotzdem ein toller Rahmen ! Ich würde ihn sofort wieder kaufen !


----------



## Rissi16 (29. August 2020)

Moin,
ich möchte mir ein Signature 3 kaufen und bin mir unsicher mit der Rahmengröße.
Gestern war ich im Geschäft bei Transalp und habe die für mich in Frage kommenden Räder Probe gefahren. Einmal in 19 Zoll und in 20.5 Zoll. Bei beiden Größen ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Sattel deutlich höher steht als der Lenker und man somit eine sehr "sportliche" Sitzposition hat. Der Junior hat mir 19 Zoll Rahmengröße empfohlen und da bin ich mir unsicher. Zumal man das auch erst nach einer längeren Tour merkt ob es pasdt mit der Höhe. 
Ich habe zwei Fotos von den Rädern gemacht wo man das Verhältnis von Lenkerhöhe zu Sattelhöhe sehen kann (schwarzes Rad = 20,5 Zoll Rahmen / silbernes Rad = 19 Zoll Rahmen).
Meine Schrittlänge beträgt ohne Schuhe 89 cm.
Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## ulles (29. August 2020)

Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, und Transalp Bikes mag ich, aber die sind beide entweder zu klein oder du bist ein Sitz-Zwerg ...


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. August 2020)

Ich fahre mit 180cm und 88cm Schrittlänge , nur L Rahmen ! Bei mir sieht das bei 27,5 er auch so aus.
Deshalb fahre ich nur noch 29er.


----------



## Rissi16 (29. August 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, und Transalp Bikes mag ich, aber die sind beide entweder zu klein oder du bist ein Sitz-Zwerg ...



Ich bin 1.90m lang mit 89 cm Schrittlänge, eigentlich völlig normal.
Mir wurde gesagt, dass man mit drei Spacern und einem Lenker mit mehr Rise die Sitzposition noch erhöhen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (29. August 2020)

Ich kann eigentlich nicht glauben , dass Arne dir bei deiner Größe , den 19er Rahmen empfohlen hat .
Ich würde da einen XL nehmen.


----------



## Rissi16 (29. August 2020)

Das schwarze Rad war Rahmengröße XL (Foto). Selbst beim XL Rahmen ist der Unterschied zwischen Sattel & Lenker groß.
Mir ist aufgefallen dass das Signature III wenig Stack hat.


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. August 2020)

Vorne hast du halt nur den Federweg , Steuerrohr und Laufräder. Ansonsten Spacer und Rise. Lange Beine bleiben lange Beine. Bei anderen Rahmen sind die Sitzrohre noch kürzer. 
Deshalb machen ja alle Fotos mit Sattel runter.


----------



## Rissi16 (30. August 2020)

Das die Sattelstage so weit heraus steht stört mich nicht, aber der tiefe Lenker könnte bei mir zu Rückenproblemen führen.
Bei meinem Hardtail  sind Lenker und Sattel in einer Höhe, also waagerecht.
Aber hier ist der Sattel ca. 8-10 cm höher als der Lenker.


----------



## streblov (30. August 2020)

Bei Transalp kannst Du Dir ganz einfach mehr Spacer unter dem Vorbau verbauen lassen (4 oder 5). Dann würde ich noch einen Lenker mit 35 oder 40 mm Rise nehmen. Mit den Spacern kannst Du dann rumexperimentieren (oben oder unten verbauen).
Und ja, das Transalp hat etwas wenig Stack (bzw. ein etwas hohes Tretlager). Wobei ich das hohe Tretlager in technischen Trails mit hohen Stufen sehr schätze.


----------



## ulles (30. August 2020)

Rissi16 schrieb:


> Das die Sattelstage so weit heraus steht stört mich nicht, aber der tiefe Lenker könnte bei mir zu Rückenproblemen führen.
> Bei meinem Hardtail  sind Lenker und Sattel in einer Höhe, also waagerecht.
> Aber hier ist der Sattel ca. 8-10 cm höher als der Lenker.


Der Rahmen ist zu klein und der Sattelauszug ist viiiel zu groß. Durch die Geo sitzt Du bereits mitten auf dem Hinterrad, und das in beträchtlicher Höhe. Lenker muss auch noch hoch:  *Damit kommst Du keinen Anstieg hoch.*
Es hilft alles nix, Du solltest Dich woanders umschauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rissi16 (30. August 2020)

streblov schrieb:


> Bei Transalp kannst Du Dir ganz einfach mehr Spacer unter dem Vorbau verbauen lassen (4 oder 5). Dann würde ich noch einen Lenker mit 35 oder 40 mm Rise nehmen. Mit den Spacern kannst Du dann rumexperimentieren (oben oder unten verbauen).
> Und ja, das Transalp hat etwas wenig Stack (bzw. ein etwas hohes Tretlager). Wobei ich das hohe Tretlager in technischen Trails mit hohen Stufen sehr schätze.



Ich denke mit mehr als 3 Spacer von 10 mm und einem Rise von 25 mm sollte man nicht "arbeiten", dann besser einen anderen Rahmen. Ich habe mir einige Geometrien von anderen  Enduros angeschaut (für meine Größe) und die haben im Schnitt 40 mm mehr Stack.


----------



## Rissi16 (11. September 2020)

Ich habe ein passendes Rad gefunden, in Schleswig Holstein.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (15. Dezember 2020)

Hi, 

kann mir jemand was zum Offset der Gabel sagen? Hab auf der Webseite nix gefunden. Will mir um eine Mezzer Pro mit 37er Offset ein schönes AM/Enduro bauen

Preis/Leistung scheint beim Signature III ja mehr als top zu sein.


----------



## streblov (15. Dezember 2020)

46 mm


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (15. Dezember 2020)

streblov schrieb:


> 46 mm


Danke!


----------



## Tatari (26. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier im Forum und möchte dieses thema nochmal wiederbeleben da ich Interesse an einem
Signature 3 AM Rahmen habe.
Kann evtl jemand der eines besitzt auskunft über seine Erfahrungen geben?
Mich interessiert vor allem wie sich das bike bergauf und bergab fahren lässt.
Ist die Sattelüberhöhung wirklich so krass wie man auf den Bildern sieht? Stack ist ja schon recht kurz?
Und wie fährt sichs Bergab bei einer derartigen Überhöhung, kann mir vorstellen das da schnell überschlagsgefühle aufkommen? Klar kann man mit Spacern und Lenkerrise noch was rausholen aber ich denke das das vorderrad im uphill dann relativ bald steigt wenn ich z.B den lenker auf Sattelhöhe bringe.
Hab eine Schrittlänge von 88cm bei 183 Körpergröße und würde L  nehmen.

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn hier jemand was beitragen könnte


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (26. Februar 2021)

Ich hab ein Signature 2 (Rahmen ist geringfügig anders) und das klettert wie ne Bergziege.   Kein Wunder bei 12,9 Kg (XL Rahmen) und leichten DT 1500er Laufrädern. Die Sattelüberhöhung ist wirklich nicht wirklich so krass, wie man auf den Bildern sieht, das täuscht vielleicht. Ich hab bei mir noch ein kleine Lenkererhöhung vornehmen müssen, wg Rücken. Das sieht dann schon sehr moderat aus.
Guckst Du:


----------



## Shonzo (26. Februar 2021)

Tatari schrieb:


> Stack ist ja schon recht kurz?


Es fehlen 2-2,5cm verglichen mit anderen Bikes.


----------



## Tatari (26. Februar 2021)

Rissi hat in seinem Beitrag ja was von 8-10 cm Überhöhung geschrieben bei fast gleicher Schrittlänge?



xxx_Funsurfer_ schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir noch ein kleine Lenkererhöhung vornehmen


ist ja ein ganz schöner Turm und das 3er ist nochmal tiefer

eine 6cm Überhöhung macht mir im Grunde nix aus, fahre am Rennrad 10cm (aber das ist ja auch kein Trailhobel), weiß nur nicht wie sich das dann bei s2/3 trails  anfühlt 
Bei meinem jetztigen Tourenfully fahr ich Sattel/Lenker gleiche höhe


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (26. Februar 2021)

Am besten testen. Wenn man in der Nähe von Hamburg unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatari (27. Februar 2021)

gibts da Berge
Wohne in der Rhön, also gut 500km bis Hamburg


----------



## Shonzo (27. Februar 2021)

Tatari schrieb:


> Wohne in der Rhön


Kauf dir bitte mal eins, ich komme dann zum Probefahren vorbei.


----------



## streblov (27. Februar 2021)

Das hat die Bike bei der AM Variante in L gemessen:




Meine ED Variante in M hat 591 Stack und 445 Reach. Daher würde ich auf jeden Fall die ED Variante empfehlen. Dazu 3-4 Spacer unter den Vorbau und einen Lenker mit 35 mm Rise. Dann sollte das wieder passen.


----------



## Shonzo (27. Februar 2021)

streblov schrieb:


> Meine ED Variante in M hat 591 Stack und 445 Reach.


Ist das 2er, oder?

Beim aktuellen sieht das so aus:





						Geometrie
					






					transalp-bikes.com


----------



## streblov (27. Februar 2021)

Ich hab das Signature III ED. Und die Geometrieangaben auf der Transalp-Seite sind nicht ganz korrekt. Hab die schon mal drauf hingewiesen, die haben aber nicht korrigiert.


----------



## Shonzo (27. Februar 2021)

streblov schrieb:


> Ich hab das Signature III ED


Wie groß bist du und welche SL?
Ich 179/86 und tendiere zum AM in 17,5".


----------



## streblov (27. Februar 2021)

172/80


----------



## Tatari (28. Februar 2021)

Shonzo schrieb:


> Kauf dir bitte mal eins, ich komme dann zum Probefahren vorbei.


ja, sojemanden such ich auch in der Gegend.
Verkaufe allerdings demnächst ein Scott Genius 720 plus aus 2017 falls du interesse hättest oder mal probefahren willst. Das ist Größe M und mir zu klein


----------



## Shonzo (28. Februar 2021)

Tatari schrieb:


> Verkaufe allerdings demnächst ein Scott Genius 720 plus aus 2017 falls du interesse hättest


Evtl. Siehe private Nachricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (1. März 2021)

streblov schrieb:


> Das hat die Bike bei der AM Variante in L gemessen


----------



## streblov (1. März 2021)

Der Test der BIKE enthält übrigens (erwartungsgemäß) auch einige Fehler, die das Transalp schlechter erscheinen lassen, als es tatsächlich ist.


----------



## Shonzo (1. März 2021)

streblov schrieb:


> Der Test der BIKE enthält übrigens (erwartungsgemäß) auch einige Fehler, die das Transalp schlechter erscheinen lassen, als es tatsächlich ist.


Naja, es steht doch schon bei "sehr gut". Wo will es noch hin?


----------



## Shonzo (11. Mai 2021)

Nachdem ich das Bike nun artgerecht bewegen konnte kann ich dem Hobel auch ein "sehr gut" attestieren.

Stack ist gar nicht schlimm. Hab aktuell 2x 5mm Spacer drinnen und den Thule Yepp Mini Kindersitzadapter mit 20mm. Also effektiv 3 Spacer. Das ist relativ entspannt. Zwei Spacer würden für mich auch passen, kommend von einem Canyon Nerve XC Hobel aus 2009.

Hinterbau ist auf "Pedal"-Stellung des Dämpfers recht neutral und unauffällig. Lockout hab ich bisher gar nicht genutzt.

Bike lässt sich anständig bergauf treten und Vorderrad neigt nicht zum Steigen.

Was sich direkt bemerkbar macht ist der flachere Lenkwinkel verglichen mit meinem Nerve XC. Man gewöhnt sich aber recht schnell daran. Spätestens nach der ersten Abfahrt hat man ein Grinsen im Gesicht.

Die E1900 Laufräder mit den Contis kann man direkt ohne Milch einzufüllen aufpumpen und hört keinerlei Zischen. Milch hab ich dann dennoch eingefüllt. ;-)

Ansonsten ist der Rahmen sauber verarbeitet. Schweißnähte sind schön ausgeführt und das Eloxal sieht super aus.
Bei Größe M passt eine große Flasche gerade so in den Halter.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden und hoffe auf viele spassige Jahre auf den Trails.


----------



## streblov (17. Mai 2021)

Hab mir jetzt noch einen neuen Lenker gegönnt: Den LIGHTNING Hi von Dartmoor





						LIGHTNING HI | Dartmoor-bikes
					






					dartmoor-bikes.com
				



Der hat 51 mm Rise und wiegt 315 g, ist mit 90 Euro allerdings kein wirkliches Schnäppchen. Alternativ gibt es noch den Spank Spoon 35 mit 600 mm Rise. Der ist mit 60 Euro deutlich billiger, wiegt aber auch um die 370 g.


----------



## Shonzo (17. Mai 2021)

Dem SQLab 30X in Med sieht man den Rise nicht an. Hat aber ordentliche 30mm.









						SQlab GmbH Online Shop | Lenker 3OX 12° low | Ergonomisches Fahrradzubehör
					

SQlab ergonomische Fahrrad Lenker ✓Trekking & City ✓MTB ✓Rennrad - Lenker 3OX 12° von SQlab online kaufen bei SQlab. ✓Versand 0€ ✓Schneller Versand ✓Testsieger




					www.sq-lab.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thale (15. Juni 2021)

Transalp baut wirklich interessante Räder. Ich habe mal zwei Fragen an die Besitzer: 
Kommt zufällig jemand aus dem Raum MI und hat ein Siggi in M oder L zum Probesitzen?
Wie haltbar ist die Beschichtung des Rahmens?


----------



## Shonzo (15. Juni 2021)

Thale schrieb:


> Wie haltbar ist die Beschichtung des Rahmens?


Eloxiert scheint sehr robust zu sein. Sieht auf jeden Fall bisher super aus.

Mein 12 Jahre altes, eloxiertes Canyon sieht noch besser aus als mein 3 Jahre altes, lackiertes Cube.
Der Lack leidet halt bei jedem Steinchen.

Am Transalp sieht man bisher auch nichts,  obwohl ich keinen Schlammlöchern etc. ausweiche.

Am Unterrohr, Sitzrohr und diversen Scheuerstellen von Leitungen habe ich vorsorglich Folie angebracht.


----------



## ulles (15. Juni 2021)

Thale schrieb:


> Wie haltbar ist die Beschichtung des Rahmens?


Mein Summitrider aus 2015 ist Schiefergrau gepulvert und sieht noch top aus, trotz Vielschwitzerei und Bikepacking Taschen, die auch mal dranhängen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (28. April 2022)

Thale schrieb:


> Wie haltbar ist die Beschichtung des Rahmens?


bei meinem Sig II sehr gut.
Habs gebraucht gekauft und ist quasi wie neu.
Steine mag sie nicht, wie alle anderen auch


----------



## beat82 (1. Mai 2022)

Matt, eloxiert. Beste Qualität ever. Habe seit 5 jahren ein Summitrider auch in Bikeparks genutzt und keine Folie o.ä. drauf. das Ding sieht aus wie neu. leider ist es bei meinem Fully kein Siggi3 in S geworden, sondern nur ein Propain Massenware. Lieferzeiten und so.


----------

